# Spider room



## GForce14063 (Oct 17, 2010)

My spider room in the works.


----------



## J.huff23 (Oct 17, 2010)

That T room is awesome. Very well put together.


----------



## GForce14063 (Oct 18, 2010)

oops forgot one


----------



## tarantulaeddie0 (Oct 18, 2010)

*UGH!!!!!! Lol*

Yep im jealous, nice collection u got man.

Eddie


----------



## GForce14063 (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks  it's a work in progress.


----------



## James Quinton (Oct 28, 2010)

Looking awsome buddy!!


----------



## sntcruzan (Oct 30, 2010)

Where do you get the wooden trimmed tanks or did you just frame them in with ????


----------



## Mattyb (Nov 1, 2010)

Great looking T room!


----------



## GForce14063 (Nov 1, 2010)

sntcruzan said:


> Where do you get the wooden trimmed tanks or did you just frame them in with ????


Someone wrote on the board asking if anyone has seen the cages on ebay so I went and checked them out. he had 5 of them and I brought all 5 they also have red LCD lights for observing nocturnal behaviour.


----------



## ZergFront (Nov 1, 2010)

Can someone help find my jaw? I think it fell under the desk... :drool:


----------

